

Is Python inch deep and kilometre wide : Web dev - railswarrior

I am trying to shift from Ruby on Rails to Python on Django framework . 
My peers say, its waste because django is only for making smaller web apps for larger ones we have ruby and rails . Also a lot of development has been pulling ruby towards web development , so can i get something like rails guides to take on django easily?
======
kaolinite
Django is used on some very large and high traffic websites and is just as
capable (if not more so) of scaling to large applications. Arguably, you could
say that learning Django is a waste as it may not provide you with much
advantage if you already know Rails - however, if you are looking to move away
from web development perhaps, there are more jobs in Python and learning
another language is always a good thing anyway.

The Django documentation is fantastic and I recommend you give the
introduction a go: <https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.4/intro/overview/>

------
petercooper
You can use Django to do much the same things as Rails. Now whether it's worth
the upheaval to switch across to a similar framework on a similar language,
that's the real question. If you already know Ruby and Rails, you need to be
dead sure it's worth the extra time switching when you could use that time
building.

------
mvasilkov
I totally disagree with your peers, Django is very well suited for larger
apps.

As for guides, I cannot recommend something specific. Take a look at the docs,
they had nice tutorial last time I checked.

